# Langsamer Webspace?



## VioX (20. September 2006)

Hi

Ich (und mein Online-Gaming-Clan) haben seit Juni ein neues Serverpaket von NGZ aboniert. Seitdem ist die Seite sehr, sehr langsam.
Davor hatten wir auch ein solches Serverpaket bei NGZ und da lief die Seite bzw, der Webspace problemlos.
Bei mir selbst, lädt die Seite normal schnell nur bei allen anderen sehr langsam. Ich hab mich schon selbst davon überzeugt.
Hier könnt ihr selbst mal gucken, wie sie bei euch lädt (http://www.teamfanatic.de)
Ich hab schon einige Beschwerde Briefe an NGZ geschrieben, aber dort heist es immer nur, es sei alles in Bester Ordnung.
Woran kann das liegen?
Am SeitenCode? - Eigentlich nicht, da die Seite ja zuvor auf einem anderen Server problemlos lief.
Könnt ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Gruß!


----------



## tobee (20. September 2006)

Setze am Anfang und am Ende der *ganzen* Seite eine Variable mit einen microtime Stamp. Dann zieh denn ersten von den zweiten Wert ab. So eine Art Benchmark.
Hilft mir dann weiter wenn du den 2. Timestamp immer verschiebst.
Dann siehst du wo im Quellcode es langsam läuft.
*Tobee*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. September 2006)

VioX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... So und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch und für einen, dem HTML/PHP nicht komplett geläufig sind!


An Unhöflichkeit ist das hier ja kaum noch zu toppen  Hast du eigentlich eine Idee, dass das hier alles auf freiwilliger Basis läuft? http://www.gidf.de/ --> microtime

Der erste Treffer sollte bereits die Lösung sein, aber hauptsache, man blökt wieder in einem Forum herum und ist entzürnt, dass jemand gewagt hat, nicht gleich ein bebildertes Tutorial einzustellen.


----------



## VioX (22. September 2006)

Ich entschuldige mich für meinen arg "unhöflichen Post" und dem Mod, der bereit war in für mich zu löschen ...

Es war nur so, das tobee einige Fehler drin hatte, die er jetzt wohl verbessert hat (* Geändert von tobee (22.09.06 um 08:21 Uhr).*)

Trotzdem Danke...




Liebe höfliche Grüße, VioX.


----------

